# Serverfragen

## Karsten1973

Hi,

ich will einen kleinen Server aufsetzen. Wichtig ist mir Raid5. Das klappt auch soweit, habe ein Raid5 gebaut und mittels nts kann ich auch zugreifen. 

Fragen:

In der c't las ich nun, dass es sinnvoll sei, X zu installieren, um durch Stromsparfunktionen in dem Grafikchipsatz Strom zu sparen. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie kann ich das mit möglichst wenig aufwand tun? Bisher habe ich nur über ssh auf den Server zugegriffen.

(Wie) kann ich auf dem Raid eine Datei anlegen, die ein verschlüsseltes Dateisystem enthält, auf dass via nfs/samba zugegriffen werden kann?

Wie kann ich vom Server aus (bei ausgeschaltetem Client) Dateien herunterladen, die anderswo via sftp bereitgestellt werden?

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich vorankomme?

Danke!

----------

## Christian99

zu 1: kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass man weniger strom braucht wenn X läuft als ohne, aber keine Ahnung. nehme an du hast einen onboard chipsatz? welchen? Onboardchipsätze brauchen normalerweise eh net soviel strom.

2:

verschlüsseltes dateisystem macht zB dm_crypt. Such mal danach, gibt eigentlich recht viel doku dazu, habs selber noch nie gemacht.

dm_crypt arbeitet auf devices, ne datei zu einem device macht man mit "losetup" (man losetup, geht eigentlcih recht einfach) Es würde auch noch gehen losetup direkt mir encryption zu verwenden, aber da weiß ich net wies geht. wieso willst du eigentlich dein fs in einer datei haben? wieso nicht direkt? wenn das alles mal gemountet ist kannst dus wie jedes andere verzeichnis auch mit nfs/smb freigeben.

3:

Weiß nicht genau wie du das meinst. meinst du mit client hier den Rechner, von dem aus du dich mit ssh am server einloggst? dann wäre "screen" am server ganz brauchbar.

Viel Erfolg

Christian

----------

## Karsten1973

Hi,

Danke für die Antwort!

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> zu 1: kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass man weniger strom braucht wenn X läuft als ohne, aber keine Ahnung. nehme an du hast einen onboard chipsatz? welchen? Onboardchipsätze brauchen normalerweise eh net soviel strom.
> 
> 

 Ja, ich hab einen Onboard Chipsatz. Sonst hätte ich ja einfach die Grafikkarte rausgezogen. Es handelt sich wohl um eine  "Integrated ATI Radeon 3000". Ich hatte gehofft, man könne einfach irgendwo ein Flag setzten, um dort den Stomssparmodus zu aktivieren. *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> verschlüsseltes dateisystem macht zB dm_crypt. Such mal danach, gibt eigentlich recht viel doku dazu, habs selber noch nie gemacht.
> ...

 Weil ich auf dem Server auch Musik und Videos haben will. Die will ich aber nicht verschlüsselt ablegen, um den Prozessor nicht ständig qualmen zu lassen. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, würde ich das Raid zweiteilen und 1x verschlüsseltes und 1x unverschlüsseltes Raid anbieten. Aber z.B. Ubuntu verschlüsselt nur das /home der User. Es geht also - nur wie? *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3:
> 
> Weiß nicht genau wie du das meinst. meinst du mit client hier den Rechner, von dem aus du dich mit ssh am server einloggst? dann wäre "screen" am server ganz brauchbar.
> ...

 

Ja,  genau. Ich kenne das shell-Kommando ftp, das kann was ich will. Es beherrscht aber offenbar kein ftp over ssh (kurz sftp). Das ist aber das, was der Server dazu anbietet. Kennt jemand eine Alternative?

----------

## Christian99

naja, wie gesagt, dm_crypt ist dein freund hier. Konkret: /foo/bar/file.image ->wird mit losetup zu einem loopback-device -> loopback-device wird mit dm_crypt zu einem anderen device, und verschlüsselt dazwischen -> dieses device kannst du mounten, wie jedes ganz normale s/hda.

achso, dann suchst du "scp". per ssh am server einloggen -> screen session starten -> scp starten -> screen session verlassen -> ausloggen.

screen startet eine neue shell, von der man sich "detachen" kann, so dass sie im hintergrund weiterläuft. wenn du ssh ohne screen verwendest, dann würde die Sitzung (und laufende Befehle) beendet werden, wenn du dich ausloggst.

----------

## Genone

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Ja,  genau. Ich kenne das shell-Kommando ftp, das kann was ich will. Es beherrscht aber offenbar kein ftp over ssh (kurz sftp). Das ist aber das, was der Server dazu anbietet.

 

Achtung, es gibt sftp (FTP mit SSL) und Dateitransfers über SSH, das sind zwei verschiedene Protokolle. Für ersteres kann man z.B. net-ftp/lftp nehmen, für letzeres z.B. den scp Befehl von net-misc/openssh.

----------

## sirro

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Für ersteres kann man z.B. net-ftp/lftp nehmen, für letzeres z.B. den scp Befehl von net-misc/openssh.

 

Für letzteres kann man auch lftp verwenden  :Smile: 

```
lftp sftp://user@host # wenn SFTP auf dem Server aktiviert ist

lftp fish://user@host # nutzt AFAIK die gleiche Vorgehensweise wie scp
```

So braucht man sich nicht umzugewöhnen. Alle Protokolle, die unterstützt werden gibt es in den proto-plugins zu finden: /usr/lib/lftp/*/proto-*

Das einzige was mir darin wirklich fehlt ist Webdav(s), mit dem http-plugin scheint das nicht zu gehen.

----------

## Necoro

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *Karsten1973 wrote:*   Ja,  genau. Ich kenne das shell-Kommando ftp, das kann was ich will. Es beherrscht aber offenbar kein ftp over ssh (kurz sftp). Das ist aber das, was der Server dazu anbietet. 
> 
> Achtung, es gibt sftp (FTP mit SSL) und Dateitransfers über SSH, das sind zwei verschiedene Protokolle. Für ersteres kann man z.B. net-ftp/lftp nehmen, für letzeres z.B. den scp Befehl von net-misc/openssh.

 

Fürs letztere kann man auch sftp benutzen. FTP mit SSL ist doch eher FTPS  :Smile:  ... aber schon verwirrend diese ganzen Unterschiede.

----------

